# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  The Oldies possum trapping again

## Mrs Beeman

@BeeMan, @Mooseman and I have been out trapping again this week. We thought we would be adventurous and set 120 traps on Tuesday. Started our day yesterday at 9am and after about the first 20 traps we were at 100% caught!!!! Finally finished clearing the traps at 4pm and had a total of 90 plucked. After gutting, de-limbing and cleaning up it was after 6pm so we were buggered. Today we started earlier but we only got 69 so it was an earlier night (only 5.30pm). We have a good routine now. We are currently only trapping the road side so clear the traps until we have 3 and all pluck together. The boys use the back of the truck but I do the way I was taught by standing up and holding the possum. I find the body stretches better and even though I am slower it is easier for me than the truck deck (and cleaner). Back out tomorrow but showers are forecast so hopefully they don't eventuate. 
 Morning tea
 Last one for the day
 Stashing the loot. :Grin:

----------


## 300_BLK

Bit of pocket money there! 

Whats a kilo fetching at the moment?

----------


## csmiffy

good result

----------


## BeeMan

$120 kg, but with the bodies it works out around $160 kg. bloody good milk money   :Psmiley:

----------


## Gapped axe

So whats your average, 15 coons per Kg?

----------


## Micky Duck

great stuff,enjoy spending your hard earned $$$$

----------


## Angus_A

Holy crap that's my personal heaven

----------


## Sarvo

Need to ask a few things here - as an "oldie" trapper myself

You caught 90 out of 120 of  "those" traps  (those meaning the modern ones only allowed today)
AMAZING result if so !!!!!

Do you set on board ramps or direct on ground ?
All Pine trapping and before Catkins ??

You are plucking "cold" Possums ??

Bodies - what are you doing with them - pet food ??

----------


## kukuwai

> @BeeMan, @Mooseman and I have been out trapping again this week. We thought we would be adventurous and set 120 traps on Tuesday. Started our day yesterday at 9am and after about the first 20 traps we were at 100% caught!!!! Finally finished clearing the traps at 4pm and had a total of 90 plucked. After gutting, de-limbing and cleaning up it was after 6pm so we were buggered. Today we started earlier but we only got 69 so it was an earlier night (only 5.30pm). We have a good routine now. We are currently only trapping the road side so clear the traps until we have 3 and all pluck together. The boys use the back of the truck but I do the way I was taught by standing up and holding the possum. I find the body stretches better and even though I am slower it is easier for me than the truck deck (and cleaner). Back out tomorrow but showers are forecast so hopefully they don't eventuate. 
> Attachment 91046 Morning tea
> Attachment 91047 Last one for the day
> Attachment 91048 Stashing the loot.


You guys are doing a bloody good job 
Keep it up.

Im just waiting for my mate to turn up in 15min and we are off spotlighting, hopefully we can locate a couple 

Cant wait !

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

think they hot plucking ..thus comment "we get three then pluck"

----------


## Mrs Beeman

> So whats your average, 15 coons per Kg?


We are averaging 13 per kg. Had some monsters yesterday

----------


## Mrs Beeman

> Need to ask a few things here - as an "oldie" trapper myself
> 
> You caught 90 out of 120 of  "those" traps  (those meaning the modern ones only allowed today)
> AMAZING result if so !!!!!
> 
> Do you set on board ramps or direct on ground ?
> All Pine trapping and before Catkins ??
> 
> You are plucking "cold" Possums ??
> ...


Hi Sarvo, we use victa and dukes,  ground set as we are in the pine forest - the catkins are just starting. We pluck within 5 mins of dispatching them or as soon as they let their fur go. We sell the bodies to the same guy that takes our fur.

----------


## Mrs Beeman

Well it happened - it rained all day. Makes plucking messy but you've gotta do it. Removed a few traps to make tomorrow faster so we'll be down to about 75 traps. We still got 62 possums today so can't complain.

----------


## tiroatedson

I lay my wet fur out on a plastic bag and dry it that way. Works real well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fat ninja

Try putting the wet fur between 2 layers of newspaper in front of the fire, or even in a sunny spot on the floor, stir it up every now and then, it helps to get those big chunks of wet fur to dry

----------


## Mrs Beeman

Finished the week with a sparse day. Only got 15 today but that suited us fine as we had to sort them and get everything in to town to the buyer before 2pm. Turned out a nice relaxing day instead of a sprint to the end. Ended up with 236 for the 4 days so we're happy with that. Had some by-kill today , a cat, several rats and a hedgehog. We worked out we must have dispatched at least 100 joeys as well so we've done our bit for the pest free NZ  :Thumbsup: 
 he's not going anywhere in a hurry


 off to the pet food factory
 One full bale - makes all those early mornings and long days worth it.

----------


## BeeMan

What about this..   :Psmiley:

----------


## BeeMan

The best easy way to dry wet fur is to put it into a onion bag in a sunny spot or in front of the fire, makes the house smell good too.  :Zomg:

----------


## Sarvo

> The best easy way to dry wet fur is to put it into a onion bag in a sunny spot or in front of the fire, makes the house smell good too.


What lure are you using there - see its the old fashioned flour based  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mooseman

Been a busy week but rewarding we will do again soon, nice to be home. Later guys and Gals.

----------


## BeeMan

Yeah @Sarvo flour with cinnamon oil and dried fruit pieces so there is something left after heavy showers during the day.

----------


## homebrew.357

Met a trapper once, he was poisoning, reckoned the best lure he had tried was flour and some currie powder, they smell it a mile away, cheers.

----------


## Sarvo

> Met a trapper once, he was poisoning, reckoned the best lure he had tried was flour and some currie powder, they smell it a mile away, cheers.


Yes Curry Powder
5 Spice
Aniseed oil
Rose oil
Chuck in some sugar too if you feeling rich

I use the modern stuff now - no mess but prod no better
When trapping in 70-80's used no lure - only with Cyanide - which lines were prefed 5-10 days earlier
Luring trap lines in Native got to many Rats - Pine a diff story though

----------


## Angus_A

I don't use aniseed anymore because i was catching more cats than possums. That got old fast. 

Sent from my VFD 610 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> I don't use aniseed anymore because i was catching more cats than possums. That got old fast. 
> 
> Sent from my VFD 610 using Tapatalk


I would say that just means there are alot of cats in the area you are trapping angus. Its surprising just how many there are out there!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

> I would say that just means there are alot of cats in the area you are trapping angus. Its surprising just how many there are out there!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


There are a lot but the only conclusion I could draw for why they were getting in the traps was the aniseed because cats are attracted to it. Once we took that out of the mix, no more cats 

Sent from my VFD 610 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> The best easy way to dry wet fur is to put it into a onion bag in a sunny spot or in front of the fire, makes the house smell good too.


+ 1 for that !! 

I use a big mesh bag that came with a sleeping bag and it works great 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

Angus thats a good tip....might find some anissed wheels to put in the timms and Doc 250s and see how they go.

----------


## Angus_A

> Angus thats a good tip....might find some anissed wheels to put in the timms and Doc 250s and see how they go.


Just be careful as it's also a strong attractant for dogs too

----------


## Russian 22.

> What about this.. Attachment 91121


Is that a bat?




> I don't use aniseed anymore because i was catching more cats than possums. That got old fast. 
> 
> Sent from my VFD 610 using Tapatalk


Should have kept it up. Feral cats are terrible.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

I've got no problem shooting them but when all you have is a hammer, I don't have the stomach for that 


> Is that a bat?
> 
> 
> 
> Should have kept it up. Feral cats are terrible.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Sent from my VFD 610 using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

> I've got no problem shooting them but when all you have is a hammer, I don't have the stomach for that 
> 
> Sent from my VFD 610 using Tapatalk


Ah well. Close your eyes. Lots of ugly things look, feel and sound good in the dark hahahah. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## PillowDribbler

Been to the nightclub again.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Been to the nightclub again.


Yeah. Once the drought is broken it inevitably rains.... Not monsoon but rain nonetheless

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Cinnamon is one of the better lures as it's a natural bird deterrent, the oil is stronger than dried products but is quite expensive.  :Zomg:

----------


## FatLabrador

I rember reading that cinnamon smell travels the therderest in the bush. I use cinnamon iceing suger and flour. I've traped  32 and spot lighted 10 possums these hoildays plus caught a cat on the line and she was not happy to see me  :Thumbsup:  set up the cage trap and got another cat  :Have A Nice Day:  should help the pheasants and other birds out


Hopefully I trap a few more possums before I have to go back to school :Oh Noes:  and finish level one

----------


## Mrs Beeman

Had a week off trapping this week but thought I'd hunt out some older photos of when we were really tough !!! We lived in tents for a few weeks only going home once a week to replenish stocks. Some mornings it was -6 deg inside the tent  :Wtfsmilie: 


 we ate well
 Dog tucker

Back to work next week so hopefully it stays fine. We prefed twice this week so it's looking good.

----------


## Sarvo

Your making me very nostalgic 
Was your cuppa from the night before frozen solid beside your bed in the mornings ???

I did same in Waione for 4 years had tent camp in 17ks and did 6-9 day stints depending on weather and mating the drug drop (Cyanide)  with the fine night towards end of trip
Didn't have the luxury of Da Mrsss with me but

----------


## kukuwai

> Cinnamon is one of the better lures as it's a natural bird deterrent, the oil is stronger than dried products but is quite expensive.


Where is the best place to get cinnamon oil? Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

Cool photos there Mrs Beeman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mrs Beeman

> Your making me very nostalgic 
> Was your cuppa from the night before frozen solid beside your bed in the mornings ???
> 
> I did same in Waione for 4 years had tent camp in 17ks and did 6-9 day stints depending on weather and mating the drug drop (Cyanide)  with the fine night towards end of trip
> Didn't have the luxury of Da Mrsss with me but


We learnt very quickly to fill the jug the night before so at least we could boil water. In saying that some mornings it was sooooo cold the gas wouldn't light. It's amazing what you put up with - wish I'd done it when I was younger.

----------


## Mooseman

That was a cool time trapping for those two seasons, great pic's alright.

----------


## Mooseman

> Where is the best place to get cinnamon oil? Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You could try Pest Management Services down Wellington way, when I was doing Pest Control they were suppliers of many products and that was one of them, it is pricey though.

----------


## Sarvo

> You could try Pest Management Services down Wellington way, when I was doing Pest Control they were suppliers of many products and that was one of them, it is pricey though.


Also

Bait Lure

----------


## BeeMan

At it again. Trying a new area this week and after prefeeding twice we thought we would get a decent shot with 110 traps. Turned out we only got 68 but so far that is our third best result so we shouldn't be too disappointed. It's a cold night tonight so we expect better tomorrow. Here are a few pics of today anyway.
 a great possum tree
 @Mooseman and @BeeMan
 the last two before lunch
 lunch spot for today @Mooseman and @Mrs Beeman 
Ssshhhh ... if I just sneak away quietly he may not notice I've gone  :Zomg:

----------


## BeeMan

Two of the weirdest catches today. One finger n  one willy.  :Wtfsmilie:   :Oh Noes:    :Pacman:

----------


## Martin358

ouch for both cases

----------


## moosemanswife

Good going yall

----------


## kukuwai

Just dropped this lot off....



Not quite to the same extent as you guys but a good bit of extra spending money 



Good motivation to go get some more 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

C. Ash was name on chq ??

----------


## kukuwai

> C. Ash was name on chq ??


Haha, yep...he was popular today.  

Even while i was there, there were a few cheques written to Mr C.Ash

Saw one fella with 15kgs so that woulda been a goodie 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Haha, yep...he was popular today.  
> 
> Even while i was there, there were a few cheques written to Mr C.Ash
> 
> Saw one fella with 15kgs so that woulda been a goodie 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Lisa buying ??
Still $120

I just started 2 days ago
Fur good this year - so not just me thinking its a cold winter after all

----------


## kukuwai

Plenty of good fur around sarvo.  

Lisa's car was looking pretty full today. Price is still $120. 

Get stuck into them  Keep us posted !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kotuku

> At it again. Trying a new area this week and after prefeeding twice we thought we would get a decent shot with 110 traps. Turned out we only got 68 but so far that is our third best result so we shouldn't be too disappointed. It's a cold night tonight so we expect better tomorrow. Here are a few pics of today anyway.
> Attachment 91692 a great possum tree
> Attachment 91693 @Mooseman and @BeeMan
> Attachment 91694 the last two before lunch
> Attachment 91695 lunch spot for today @Mooseman and @Mrs Beeman 
> Attachment 91697Ssshhhh ... if I just sneak away quietly he may not notice I've gone


aw  shit ,i was gonna hightail it outta here mate but miserable kiwi b...d had the last say!    
bloody heel is that where me brovver got too-furjacket on that long spiinnin pole under this bloody thing -shit driver this bugger!!
some nice fat boys there fellas .jackos always amaze me -no matter how hard you hit the bastards and how much devestation you cause em theres always plenty more who move in  with not a care in the world to take up residence in the  recently deceased residences.
aussies mate -sometimes they dont learn!!

----------


## moosemanswife

Ouch, no nose picking for you..

----------


## csmiffy

> Two of the weirdest catches today. One finger n  one willy. :wtfsmilie


Rather my finger than my willy.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Rather my finger than my willy.


If you're old and not using it a finger is still a useful appendage hahahaha.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## csmiffy

Got a bunch of fingers...only one willy.

----------


## BeeMan

hahaha ur right @berg243. He didn't jump or squeal as much as @Mooseman.  :Grin:    I'm guna buy my mate a girls blouse for his birthday.  :Psmiley:

----------


## Mooseman

To go with the one we will get you old fella, you started the trend...… that is wearing gloves.

----------


## Mooseman

Looking at the finger right now, it's looking worse than it is …..just don't want to bump it.

----------


## Mrs Beeman

Last day today. Tallies this week have been 68,50,42 and 28 with a total of 188. Since we started we have trapped over 700 possums and we are still enjoying getting out there and doing the hard work (although yesterday @BeeMan and I had a little tiff which resulted in me walking away for about 1km to let off steam, I nearly got sacked!!! but all good today again  :Thumbsup:  )
 its good to have a laugh while you work
 showing off the new plucking accessory  :Wink:

----------


## kukuwai

Number five for the night so far....young fellas pretty stoked as he shot this one 



Good fun being had by all 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## PillowDribbler

Thats a good sized coon.

----------


## kukuwai

> i'm picking the possie on the back of the ute isn't enjoying the nights activity


I dont know mate...stripped naked on a saturday night. She should be stoked 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

> Just dropped this lot off....
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite to the same extent as you guys but a good bit of extra spending money 
> 
> 
> 
> Good motivation to go get some more 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that. I sent some in a couple of weeks ago. Only $120 worth. Still better than slap in the face with a wet fish..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Hey oldies Bees Moose I been following and enjoying your results.Bloody good and hard work..

I relocated a few traps tonight took me longer than expected...

----------


## BeeMan

Jeez @Dundee you need to catch up with @Mooseman or me sometime for a cuppa, we will teach you how to set traps before you go.   :Psmiley:

----------


## kukuwai

> Jeez @Dundee you need to catch up with @Mooseman or me sometime for a cuppa, we will teach you how to set traps before you go.


So next time you guys are out there doing it.....how about a few pictures of your sets?

I'd be keen on that, might be a good learn for a few of us.

Pretty sure I've got the basics sorted, ie dog against the tree, plate flat, trap well bedded etc. 

Maybe a few tips on tree selection, lures, runs or just anything you have learned from your experiances. 

Any info you can pass on would be awesome. Always keen on learning something new  

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Lisa buying ??
> Still $120
> 
> I just started 2 days ago
> Fur good this year - so not just me thinking its a cold winter after all


How you getting on Sarvo??

Rumor has it they are thick on the ground over there in the sounds  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> How you getting on Sarvo??
> 
> Rumor has it they are thick on the ground over there in the sounds  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 @kukuwai

Not thick here as I have done them religiously for 20 years
Ran traps for just 1 week and got a grand total of 1.5kg
Got a few pigs back ready to have a crack at - they took until yesterday to arrive so not many of them either
Will rerun traps again next fine spell
Barely covering the Quad petrol - hungry bitch she is

----------


## kukuwai

So I know these Zip fellas have come in for a fair bit of critisism lately but there is some really interesting stuff in this PDF.



Just google zip leghold its on the first page

Take home points are....

1). They found a visual lure (white corflute/real estate sign) to be as effective as a food lure.

2). Trap platforms with ramps were far more successful than platforms with no ramp.

3). Leghold traps for possums proved more successful than possum kill traps. 

They reckon they won't have any platforms for sale to the public for 12-18 months. 

Bugger that, i made some rudimentary ones out of some left over ply...

 

Main reason for this is....One of the places i work (where i know there are possums). The owner won't let me trap as he's worried about the wekas. 

Ive tried convincing him that two nails in the tree trunk or a forked stick will keep the trap off the ground but to no avail.

Reckon when he sees these he will finally let me have a go 
   @Sarvo you must have wekas what do you do??

Anyway i couldn't wait until I'm back on said owners place.  Blasted up the hill and am conducting my own trials... 


   @BeeMan see told you I'm always keen on trying something new 

Next is to make a corflute lure 




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Bloody hell that is dedication @kukuwai. I've been trapping for 30 years but the way we learned as kids was bait the plate not the tree then the cook of the house would have more flour for home cooking. :Thumbsup: 
Stole a bit more flour and spice tonight as it stopped raining and did the @BeeMan splash up the trees. :Thumbsup: 

That bloody awesome camo rifle is in the pics if you look hard :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BeeMan

Looks the part @kukuwai but I would have to cart a tandem trailer to carry a 100 of those, you would need a couple hundred 4 inch nails to secure them to the trees so they don't get knocked over with possums fighting on them, or playing ring a ring a rosie. I would expect the odd catch getting twisted up in them and giving one a little practise for fishing.  :Oh Noes:   Nice neat job, well done. Hope to see some pics of catches.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BeeMan

This is a splash @Dundee.    Ya better off to use your flour and eat the possums, they're gluten free.

----------


## Mooseman

Yeh when Beeman splashes you know where he's been, but it does work and draws the possums in.

----------


## kukuwai

No work today as its been pissing down.

Still had to go up there tho and check the  10 traps we have set. Unfortunately no interest in the one trap i have set on a ramp

The critters must have known the storm was coming as there were was one cat, one rat and three of these...



Also one of these...Bugger. 



Any tips on plucking them when they look like this



Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

It's messy but eventually you get the job done. Ya just have to keep wiping your hands to get the stuck fur of and into the bag.

----------


## BeeMan

Those sprung traps that have possum fur in them are the worst scenario @kukuwai, you're not gunna catch him this season. They learn quick and become trap shy and bait\lure shy. Good luck.

----------


## kukuwai

> Those sprung traps that have possum fur in them are the worst scenario @kukuwai, you're not gunna catch him this season. They learn quick and become trap shy and bait\lure shy. Good luck.


Yep i haven't seen that with any of the bushmasters yet. Even managed to hold onto this one several months back



I guess that's the price you pay for cheap traps. That one in the sprung photo was only $5.
  @Mrs Beeman Great thread you started here  



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Oldies on the move again,  :Pacman: .  This is how I do it . . thumb under jaw, jaw up n set plate. . 75mm-100mm placement from tree.  :Thumbsup:  . set lured n waiting. .  SMOKO.

----------


## stingray

Have learnt more in that last few posts than a life time of trial and error ...fantastic ..thank you so much for sharing your knowledge ..love trapping possoms done it with mixed success over the years. Taking it all in so I can make a better effort on a smaller scale ...thanks again

----------


## akaroa1

> Oldies on the move again, .  This is how I do it . Attachment 93090. thumb under jaw, jaw up n set plate. Attachment 93091. 75mm-100mm placement from tree.  . set lured n waiting. Attachment 93092Attachment 93093.  SMOKO. Attachment 93094


I set my traps pretty well the same ... maybe not so much lure but the same technique.
Have done 10kg of fur so far this winter trapping and thermal / spotlighting myself.

One thing I have discovered from using the thermal a lot at night is just how much warmer it is in an exotic pine / douglas fur forest compared to the native forest in my area.
I'm using "white hot" and the native forest is fairly bark black. Whereas pine forests are fairly light and the trunks are a ghostly cream colour.
I used to think the possums moved into the pine forests in the winter for some sort of feed that was there ! 
But I now think that its because its so much warmer and I'm trapping and shooting them as they come out to feed on the adjoining pasture.

One other tip is that I have a lot of my traps on a heavy para cord lanyard with a dog chain clip on the end.
That makes it really fast to run out a trap line along  a fence line around a pine or native bush block.
Also makes it easy to un clip the trap when the possums get the chain hopelessly tangled up in the fence wires.

----------


## kukuwai

@BeeMan cheers for the above post 

What make trap is that one pictured? It looks like a good solid one.

I'm still picking them off down here although this weeks been a bit slow with the rain about.

However its nice and clear tonight so I'm hoping they are hungry!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Is that a bat?
> 
> 
> 
> Should have kept it up. Feral cats are terrible.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


possum tail  :XD:

----------


## BeeMan

Set another 85 traps yesterday and got 52 today. Take a look at the contents of their stomachs and you get an idea what their diet is at the moment. We're hoping the weather forecast is wrong as they are predicting rain tomorrow so makes plucking unpleasant but it has to be done.

 @kukuwai - the trap pictured is a Victor 1 1/2 but we usually use 1's or Dukes.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Well this has inspired me so back out spot lighting Friday hopefully as https://www.windy.com/ seems to think we might dodge the rain.

----------


## BeeMan

The stomach content is about 250 grams of pine pollen, most of our possums are like that. The high protein in the pollen induces winter fur drop and secondary growth to start. Hence no good for skins, but not a lot of difference for plucking.

----------


## BeeMan

Fruits of the day.  :Psmiley:    And cleaning up.    :Thumbsup:

----------


## madjon_

Jacko don't look to chuffed with his prospects :Sick:

----------


## kukuwai

> Fruits of the day.  Attachment 93222  And cleaning up.  Attachment 93223


Looks like the rain held off 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Fruits of the day.  Attachment 93222  And cleaning up.  Attachment 93223


You two are perfectionists !!
Love your style and result  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Good work,joey in the black bugger.Two days blank on the pines.Might have to relocate my traps here but the councils poison ain't helping with the numbers.

----------


## Kamel

Bloody good thread, well written and great photos, love these kind of topics.  Well done.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Martin358

Agree, i enjoy these stories as well

----------


## time out

I have recently got involved in pest control at Puketoki Reserve - a 100 acre block of bush that is surrounded by farmland - the team have around 70 possum traps and rat cafes - the traps are Warriors and Possum Masters - the Possum Masters are blue - but a few recently delivered are black - the supplier says possums are color blind so black is as good as any other color - so that stuffs up my theories about putting a blaze of flour and icing sugar up the tree - I understood that white was an attractant and they liked the look and smell of flour and icing sugar
Another local group at the Blade in the Kaimais are running large numbers of Warrior traps and they are all mounted on a white backing board as an attractant 
The team at Puketoki have been doing it for 15 years and still get about 25 possums each year - likely most are invaders from the Kaimais and surrounding farmland - my interest has been to get them into rat trapping rather than just rat poison - the birdlife is pretty amazing with Black Robins and Kereru being the stars 
Any thoughts on possums being color blind, whether white is an attractant and whether a Possum Master is better to be blue or black?

----------


## BeeMan

Encouraging comments. :Have A Nice Day:  @Mooseman and I have 45 years professional pest control under our belts. We were and still are passionate about animal control, methods, techniques and hardware, we are still learning. Even today as depicted in this thread if we are not trapping possums we are hunting or fishing, for us enjoying life to the fullest.

We each have 50 years hunting experience throughout New Zealand and Mooseman a Canada experience.

We are not shy to help and encourage others into the wonders of the wild.
 @Mooseman has written a book that I'm sure with some encouragement from this forum may help him publish it.  :Psmiley:

----------


## kukuwai

@Mooseman Can I preorder a copy of your book, reckon it will be a good read 
 @time out I'm not sure about possums being colorblind but there is heaps of evidence out there that they are attracted to white.

Pretty sure thats the reason for the white shroud on the sentinel. Or the trapinator being made from white plastic.

As for the Possum master, i have had one for 18mths. It has caught two possums but failed to kill either of them.  In both cases the the rope noose caught them by the leg just above the foot.



I also noticed when i first started using it that the apple kept disappearing but the trap not going off. A camera showed that rats were eating it, so just feeding them really!

Thus i have only found this trap to be moderately successful. I understand some people use them on cats ?!

Good to hear you are getting involved with more community trapping your knowledge will be greatly valuable to them 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

> Encouraging comments. @Mooseman and I have 45 years professional pest control under our belts. We were and still are passionate about animal control, methods, techniques and hardware, we are still learning. Even today as depicted in this thread if we are not trapping possums we are hunting or fishing, for us enjoying life to the fullest.
> 
> We each have 50 years hunting experience throughout New Zealand and Mooseman a Canada experience.
> 
> We are not shy to help and encourage others into the wonders of the wild.
>  @Mooseman has written a book that I'm sure with some encouragement from this forum may help him publish it.


Glad to hear you guys are enjoying the thread @BeeMan is always clicking away with his phone, but like he says it pays to take plenty so you have lasting memories. It certainly has been a great life living and doing what you love to do, long may it last.

----------


## kukuwai

> Glad to hear you guys are enjoying the thread @BeeMan is always clicking away with his phone, but like he says it pays to take plenty so you have lasting memories. It certainly has been a great life living and doing what you love to do, long may it last.


So.....when can we expect the book to be out ? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

Tried to get it published several years back after I wrote it but they didn't want another hunters life story at that time. I had Graham Marshall ( wrote several books and columns in Rod and Rifle) do the editing when I finished it and he liked the contents. Not to sure when it will happen but one day I will try and find a publisher and get onto it.

----------


## akaroa1

I got 10 off my main possum  line this morning.

This one was a bit different and you don't often see ones with white patches in my area.

----------


## BeeMan

Its reasonably common throughout central north island @akaroa1. Part tail is more common but we see the odd white foot and white spots around the haunch area. I have shot a couple of white possums over the years, not albinos. :Pacman:

----------


## akaroa1

The world is a weird and wonderful place if you are out there doing things and have your eyes open.

Mostly I like possuming because I'm walking around in the bush late in the afternoon and early in the morning seeing things !!!

----------


## BeeMan

@Mrs Beeman and I finally had enough fine weather to set traps for 3 Nights. @Mooseman couldn't come with us so the first night we just set 50 to test the area - caught 34 so put another 10 traps out. We caught 48 the second night and certainly felt the pain in our fingers after not plucking for so long and then we still had to go home and gut etc. Third day we expected rain so started early. Apart from a small shower around 11am while we had lunch we managed to finish without getting wet and caught 36 plus 3 rats and a hedgehog. Pulled all the traps and was pleasantly surprised with 9kgs of fur so totally worth it. All 3 of us will be out again next week so will try and put out 100 traps in a new area.  

 can't get good staff these days !! having a nap before morning tea
 one business making money, the other not 

Reba giving it the evil eye
3 rats on the last day and one hedgehog

----------


## akaroa1

I was wondering when you guys would hit the possums  again.

I have been picking away at a couple of blocks and done about 10kg

Just doing one now where I'm getting  $1 / trap / night as a top up from the land owner.
They want me to go to quite a low catch % hence the payment 

I need to get back into a pine forest

----------


## BeeMan

@MrsBeeman  @Mooseman and myself into again. 39 possums plucked a couple of hedgehogs and one rat dealt to. @Mooseman had a run in with my dog this morning but I have them back on talking terms. one quail egg eater sorted.  lunch in the office.  Mooseman was lucky to have a leg after picking a fight with my wolf.

----------


## BeeMan

The truth is that my dog ( Reba ) got herself slightly caught in a trap and Mooseman tried to set her free, she didn't bite him until he put his knee on her neck because he was afraid she would bite his hand, poor Mooseman, I think he will live.

----------


## Micky Duck

shite its a hard job telling the dog you aretrying to help when they are screaming in pain...try getting one out of an electric fence. good work on the rats n hedgepiggies.

----------


## BeeMan

Tough day.  One some low lives didn't get. The risk of road setting in the forest, half a dozen at least traps had been robbed, possums shot and removed, these low lives tried to be honest, they reset one trap. Mooseman and me are going cruising tonight. Watch this spot.  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Micky Duck

you take care Mate...think twice before doing anything too rash.

----------


## kukuwai

> Tough day. Attachment 113665 One some low lives didn't get. The risk of road setting in the forest, half a dozen at least traps had been robbed, possums shot and removed, these low lives tried to be honest, they reset one trap. Mooseman and me are going cruising tonight. Watch this spot.


Its been said before but ill say it again...

"There's a hell of a lot of muppets out there  !!"

+1 for be careful.  Maybe you should take along that ferocious wolf of yours  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Thanks fullas, we are both wise old men.  :O O:

----------


## BeeMan

Nice just to see who is around.

----------


## BeeMan

One night to go, we have over 9kgs of fur to sell and hoping for at least 2kgs tomorrow, over 100 possum bodies to add to our income, looking good. Even get a shopping Friday.  :Cool:    .. All good last night. It was like -6, we were the only fools freezing, fingers crossed we get away with tonight.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Micky Duck

that possum looks to have a very dense coat....good weight of fur for you. keep up the good work.

----------


## Mooseman

Well it's been a busy week, a good number of possums caught so we are all pretty happy. Thanks to Beeman and Mrs Beeman for looking after me over the week.
We certainly had some cold starts at around 0 degress and in the shade the frost remained all day. Cold weather makes for well furred possums so that's the trade off if you are prepared to go for it. Always nice wandering around the traps in the bush, something about the solitude I suppose. At the moment Micky Duck we are averaging 1 kg of fur for 13 possums that is including the odd smaller bodied possums in the mix. Nice to bee home with the feet up and fire going.

----------


## Micky Duck

I see your white tailed one....do you get what we used to call tazzie devils??? a black possum with the cream markings of a grey....we used to get about 1 in 300 like that around Taumarunui.
best price the old man ever got was $36 for a single skin....it was a big dark possum with a PURPLE hue right through the fur.

----------


## Mooseman

Yes we used to get that type of marking / coloration in the Taumarunui area as well, dark on the top or back and silver grey color on the underside we called them " American Style" don't know why we called them that but we did. That is top money for one possum skin, just need several hundred of them.

----------


## BeeMan

The end of another fine week. 10kgs of fur and 120 bodies to market.  A little Leopard

----------


## PillowDribbler

Looks like i need to improve my firewood stacking.

----------


## BeeMan

This is what I use for a quick easy prefeed, $10 a box from Dawson Furs. Gota hide it from the grandkids tho, its yummy.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sarvo

> This is what I use for a quick easy prefeed, $10 a box from Dawson Furs.Attachment 114291 Gota hide it from the grandkids tho, its yummy.


What the ??
Is this reject food catering product or something 
Dink got an eye still

----------


## Lucky

Don’t know what’s more impressive the possum bodies or firewood , bloody nice work !

----------


## Sarvo

> Don’t know what’s more impressive the possum bodies or firewood , bloody nice work !


Its called "Perfectionism" something not seen alot of these last few decades :-(

----------


## tetawa

> Looks like i need to improve my firewood stacking.


Someone convinced me a few years ago it dries quicker if "thrown" and I've stuck to it.

----------


## BeeMan

Some bits and pieces of todays mission.  A BB trap I found 4yrs ago, works well.  One that got away.  Good winter condition.

----------


## BeeMan

The tails are hard to pluck, but we get as much as we can off them, some you might get half but mostly only 50mm. Selling for pet food is a little more work, the buyer will have his procedures that need following, eg glands removed from under the tail. MPI have a scree of paper work and an test like exam that has to bee passed to acquire a certificated number. All worth it tho if you have a regular supply. Happy house building @berg243.  :Cool:

----------


## tiroatedson

> The tails are hard to pluck, but we get as much as we can off them, some you might get half but mostly only 50mm. Selling for pet food is a little more work, the buyer will have his procedures that need following, eg glands removed from under the tail. MPI have a scree of paper work and an test like exam that has to bee passed to acquire a certificated number. All worth it tho if you have a regular supply. Happy house building @berg243.


What beeman said regarding pet food. . Paperwork to do and a test. Glands and big/small intestine plus asshole. Trapped or shot head/neck. From a area with no poisoning. 

Dropped some of on Monday at the buyers. Had a heap of banana boxes with possum carcasses in them. Told that was part of a three tonne consignment. For that week. This supplier will do between a tonne to 3 tonne a week. Made my eyes pop out I tell ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

One possum that's going to bee hard to trap. .  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Mooseman

That's one smart possum  alright, hope he doesn't tell his mates how to get around the traps.

----------


## BeeMan

Keep a eye on this thread, the oldies are out doing it again.  that's them  :Psmiley: . Having fun.   a possum planking.   :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## BeeMan

This is most of the Old crew at rest.  :Thumbsup:    4 possums today caught by 2 legs, 2x front n 2x back. heaps of pine pollen filled guts now.  :Cool:

----------


## BeeMan

.. Oh, near forgot. They do work.  :Psmiley:   77 possum day.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Russian 22.

I have to say that possum guts were the worst smelling ones I've come across. Pigs, deer and goats all were tolerable.

----------


## tiroatedson

> I have to say that possum guts were the worst smelling ones I've come across. Pigs, deer and goats all were tolerable.


I reckon turkey ones are the worst..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> I reckon turkey ones are the worst..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Marlin guts is pretty feral

----------


## tiroatedson

> Marlin guts is pretty feral


Cant say Ive had the pleasure...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

One more day to go, fingers crossed it aint to wet. 196 dusted n hopefully 30 tomorrow.  sunrise this morning.  2 to do.  1 by the thumb.  :Pacman:

----------


## BeeMan

You get what you pay for @berg243. By far the best that out catch and out last the rest are Victor and Dukes.   There is this cheap copy of the Duke, they sell for about $7 but you have to bee a engineer to keep them running, soft steel means just about every catch you have to operate on the tang as it gets a bow in it. This other little trap here is a BB, they were produced a few years ago, easy to set and hold well but need a little more time bedding. I don't know weather they are still available. . $10- $14 a possum. Buy right, buy the best n hand them down to your kids.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BeeMan

Caught this beauty today. . :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## BeeMan

….…. Got 31 today, 227 for the week. This will help our 2050 govt goal.  :Psmiley:

----------


## Sparrow

Yep I'm not buying any more cheapies I only run a line of 35 and I lose as many as I catch with the cheap ones, cut those soft jaws off straight away! Those Dukes look good value for the reliability so will replace asap with those.

Ease up helping the government with 2050 Beeman or there will be no point handing them down to my boys   😉

----------


## kukuwai

> .. Got 31 today, 227 for the week. This will help our 2050 govt goal.


Good stuff you guys, well done 

That possum pictured above is an out of it looking fella.

Were you tempted to skin it ?? 

I did a big red one a while back and tanned it up for the young fella...he loves it  Might even do a few more 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Yep  @kukuwai did think about skinning it, even thought about getting it stuffed, but was out voted by @Mrs Beeman and  @Mooseman, ( hard to share a skin ) It was near albino. I have caught a couple like that over the years, and I don't really think that I wont catch another before 2050 extinction.  :Grin:

----------


## Brian

Used to call them slates.

----------


## BeeMan

No a slate was different to that, more stripey.

----------


## Mooseman

Great week on the hill, plenty of possums makes the day go quick. We were lucky with the weather ( Beeman wouldn't say that though) Rain close by but we got bugger all, nothing worse than plucking wet possums, fur sticks to everything. Nice to be home and look forward to the next mission which is going to target the pesky possums that frequent the camera lines, they are in for a rude awakening next fine spell.

----------


## 300_BLK

Awesome stuff guys.

This thread has inspired me and the girls to get out and give it a try!

Keep it up!

----------


## Mooseman

> Awesome stuff guys.
> 
> This thread has inspired me and the girls to get out and give it a try!
> 
> Keep it up!


Great to hear, you will have a lot of fun and get some great family time and make some money along the way. Good Luck keep us posted.

----------


## Mrs Beeman

Another 2 weeks finished. We split up this time and did a ridge each over 4 nights. We trapped a respectable 172 so now have a week off waiting for the fine weather to last longer than 2 days. But man is it hard work walking UP the first hill in the morning and then down again in the arvo loaded down with a heavy fur bag, backpack full of 20 traps plus carrying a couple of possum bodies to take home for the dogs. I managed to fall down one steep slope and have stuffed my hip but nothing broken so will continue on following my man. 

Waiting for pickup


This is what I am looking forward to !!!

----------

